# Question regarding Australian Carer Visa requirement



## VinZzz (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm applying for an Australian Carer Visa and the immigration officer instructed me to bring certain documents within a month's time. I'm familiar with all the requirements except for one thing, they told me to bring me this, "Evidence that the applicant is willing and has the knowledge and the ability to care for the person requiring care." I'm quite confused with that because some are telling me that I should have a caregiver certificate and some told me I wouldn't need it anymore. I'm having trouble with that because I have no prior medical experience and do not have caregiver certificate either if they really require a certificate within a month's time, I could not provide it in time. Can anyone please give me an advice regarding this issue. And also, can I send them a letter that I'm currently undergoing a training and would provide the certificate as soon as I'm done with the training? Any type of advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and God bless!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

For all visa applications, it is really only what is stated in the eligibility requirements that can guide applicants and you will see there is a common reference forbothe the applicant - Carer Visa (Onshore) (Subclass 836) and the relative requiring the care - Carer Visa (Onshore) (Subclass 836)
Both state that that an understanding of the care requirements is necessary and it is something that could not be accomplished by other ways or people.
There is no mention in either nor on the application Checklist re carer certificates - http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/116-checklist.pdf but perhaps there could be a reference in the Booklet #4 and they would be one way of indicating an ability and you would still need to be able to advise re the knowledge area.

Perhaps some research on what the medical condition is may help you demonstrate knowlege of the condition, why it is necessary that you will be needed as a carer and that you have some idea of the detailed care and how you are able to do that.

I would not think that saying now you will do a course is necessarily going to help for you should have already supplied information on your knowledge and ability etc. as part of the application.


----------



## VinZzz (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes indeed. Thank you for such a wonderful answer. It really helped me a lot since I got a headache searching every bit of information I can find regarding this particular issue. I understand that they are very strict in implementing what they wrote on their site and found that they really didn't specify if the carer applicant needed to be certified so I guess it's ok to assume if I won't try to get myself certified anymore (as you can see I have only 20+ days to produce the document, which would be quite impossible because caregiver trainings usually last for 6months). As for the knowledge part, my sponsor instructed me to research about my grandma's condition. I learned almost everything about her sickness, do's and dont's. I can have her doctor write a letter to the immigration telling that she gave us specific instructions on how to take care of her successfully. I also have certain experiences where I took care of my great grandmother when she used to stay with us. I know it's not certainly recorded and I can't provide a formal certification if I'm really knowledgeable or not but I ask you if our doctor's letter and my personal experiences are enough to prove my knowledge?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The judgement on any visa applications is something only Immi will do and even they will not give advance notice on whether an application is likely to be approved or not.


----------



## VinZzz (Apr 2, 2011)

hmm. so let's say for instance you're an immigration officer, would you approve my case?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not an Immi CO nor have ever been close to being one and so do not know what their expectations would be, though at a guess there could be two key areas they will look for:
. A clear outline of the care required and some just as clear indication of how you qualify to provide that. 
and then there is:


> and it is something that could not be accomplished by other ways or people.


And that may be the make or break criteria.


----------



## VinZzz (Apr 2, 2011)

Well thank you for your kind replies. It helped me a lot. I guess I have to write a good letter in order to convince them. Anyway, do you have any tips in order for me to strengthen my visa application? Like for example, some things I could say to convince them that the type of care I can provide is something that no other people can provide. I'm thinking, since she's my grandmother, we would have a bond that no other people can match. And as a naturally born Filipinos, family is always a priority no matter what. Any other tips you can give me?? Thank you...


----------



## Tomas Darwin (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to jump in, but on the same topic , once the person is garanted the carer visa, how long he or she has to use it ; I mean enter Australia. Is there a certain time to use the visa ? And how much?
I have similar experience with little information on how these things work. I would appreciate an answer and thank you
Cheers
Tom


----------

